# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  أهمية التحالف

## صفاء العشري

نجري في كل عام في القيادة المركزية الامريكية احتفالا يضم قوى التحالف الموجودين في قاعدة ماكديل الجوية. الاحتفال يجمع عددا من الضباط الذين يمثلون دولهم، حيث يتشاركون المأكولات ويتعرفون على ثقافاتهم المتبادلة مؤكدين أهمية التعاون بينهم. هذا العام جرى الاحتفال في الخامس من ديسمبر، ضم ممثلين عن العديد من الدول العربية مثل الأردن وقطر و المغرب ومصر ودول عربية أخرى.

خلال  تجوالي بين طاولات الدول المشاركة،  لفتنتي أهمية التنوع والتعاون ، وكذلك أهمية فهم وتقدير ثقافات الشعوب الأخرى لأن في التنوع يكمن الإبداع، والإبداع يعزز التقدم. ولاحظت في جولتي السريعة على الدول المختلفة أن فهم وتقبل الشعوب الأخرى وثقافاتهم أمر أساسي إذا أردنا أن نتقدم ونتطور.

أما عن الأطعمة، فكانت شهية للغاية، شكرا لضباط التحالف، والمنسف كان طعامي المفضل في هذا الإحتفال.. شكرا لضباطنا الأردنيين على التحضيرات ولكل من ساهم في إنجاح تلك الليلة.

صفاء

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------

